# $40,000 for mods



## gtoforspeed (May 19, 2007)

ok basicly i have a stock gto right now. I have a 5 years to pay it off 0% apr. Now intstead of getting a new car in 5 years i want to put that money into my car basicly about 40g. I want to know what the hell i can do with that to make my car ballz to the wall fast but still street legal.:confused Suggestion box is open. arty: 

p.s. please no NOS i want HP that wont run out and have to be refilled


----------



## koman (Sep 25, 2006)

how fast do you want to go and what do you want out of your car? there's the autox route, there's the drag queen route, there's the dyno queen route, then the street thriller route. most of these will require some sort of suspension mods. although the street thriller would probably involve less suspension and more driver mod with a few key power mods. 40k drag racing i'd say would set you solid into the 10s to high 9s for the prices i have seen on parts. unless...you did the cheap route and spent 5k to get the 1200 hp NOS kit by nx express and got the mods to support that.


----------



## gtoforspeed (May 19, 2007)

i want to run some low times in the quarter mile and a lill less important have a high top end.


----------



## koman (Sep 25, 2006)

FI by way of supercharger with a 408. then upgrade the driveshaft, halfshafts, and some better springs with the necessary bushings to knock out the wheel hop. if not, do the 1200 shot of nitrous on the stock motor until it blows at which time you install a motor that's been o-ringed for high levels of nitrous with the same necessary suspension mods.i'm going to try a 1200 shot on my nova, that's why i'm stuck on that..i was going to do twin turbo which was going to net me around 650 rwhp. that was going to cost around 12k from a shop in savannah. you'd spend an equal amount if not more for suspension mods to get your car to hook when it needs to.
edit, sorry i forgot about the nitrous part...FI then


----------



## Route 66 (May 30, 2005)

:rofl: :rofl: Wait 5 yrs, then sell the goat, save the 40k, take that and combine it with what you get outta the goat and buy something much quicker, faster and better handling. :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

gtoforspeed said:


> ok basicly i have a stock gto right now. I have a 5 years to pay it off 0% apr. Now intstead of getting a new car in 5 years i want to put that money into my car basicly about 40g. I want to know what the hell i can do with that to make my car ballz to the wall fast but still street legal.:confused Suggestion box is open. arty:
> 
> p.s. please no NOS i want HP that wont run out and have to be refilled


I'm I missing something here? :confused Okay, you have a car loan for 5 years @ 0% interest. Then you say you want to put that money ($40,000) into the car. Where is the 40K coming from? You make it sound as if you have no payments as well. Please explain.


----------



## Tacmedic (Feb 24, 2006)

6QTS11OZ said:


> I'm I missing something here? :confused Okay, you have a car loan for 5 years @ 0% interest. Then you say you want to put that money ($40,000) into the car. Where is the 40K coming from? You make it sound as if you have no payments as well. Please explain.


I think what he is saying is that he will keep throwing the payment money into the car after he pays it off. It is beyond me, I am not putting $80k into a car that will be worth somewhere in the neighborhood of $6k 10 years from now, but to each his own:cheers


----------



## gtoforspeed (May 19, 2007)

The reason that i am willing to put so much money into this car is bacause i am planning on keeping it for a looooong ass time. Im also not saying that i will necissarily put 40gs into the car, i was just wondering what some of you would do to it if you were willing to put that much money into the car. Ialso know that the original gto's in excellent condition can pull down quite the buck. If i hold onto it long enough and take good care of her then $80,000 into the car will still be less than what it might be worth some day. Is this a gamble? yes but i love this car, always have loved the GTO from the first time that i have seen one, and to me its worth the $$$$$.


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

6QTS11OZ said:


> I'm I missing something here? :confused Okay, you have a car loan for 5 years @ 0% interest. Then you say you want to put that money ($40,000) into the car. Where is the 40K coming from? You make it sound as if you have no payments as well. Please explain.


I think we both missed it. The point is to see how much money can be tossed away towards a car, instead of putting it towards anything else that may appreciate in value.


----------



## 69bossnine (Aug 9, 2007)

Yeah, I'm not getting this approach whatsoever.... Throwing that much money into a GTO to go fast, is like spending oodles of dollars training a donkey to run in the Kentucky Derby.... Take your GTO, and another $40K, and buy a Z06, and be done....

Never forget that the GTO is a big heavy GT cruiser.... Not the most practical template for killing 'em at the dragstrip... You'll still get your clock cleaned by lighter solid-axle twin-turbo Fox Mustangs who spent half the dough you did....

I always say, if you're going to spend alot of money, buy the best PLATFORM you can afford for overall performance, i.e. get a 'Vette, it's practically a road-race car that's street legal, far more cutting-edge and trick in its bones..


----------



## koman (Sep 25, 2006)

69bossnine said:


> Yeah, I'm not getting this approach whatsoever.... Throwing that much money into a GTO to go fast, is like spending oodles of dollars training a donkey to run in the Kentucky Derby.... Take your GTO, and another $40K, and buy a Z06, and be done....
> 
> Never forget that the GTO is a big heavy GT cruiser.... Not the most practical template for killing 'em at the dragstrip... You'll still get your clock cleaned by lighter solid-axle twin-turbo Fox Mustangs who spent half the dough you did....
> 
> I always say, if you're going to spend alot of money, buy the best PLATFORM you can afford for overall performance, i.e. get a 'Vette, it's practically a road-race car that's street legal, far more cutting-edge and trick in its bones..


nice idea and good thinking but with 40k you'll have a gto that's faster thn just a plain stock z06 and faster then the corvette ss as well. i'll agree with the fox body idea, get a fox body and save yourself a ton o cash to go stupid fast with. remember you can always drop an ls-series engine into them and even the 8.1 big block. or just do th 806 cid conversion on the svo 460 block. all for less than 40k.


----------



## Slidin Sideways (Oct 4, 2007)

dont listen to these guys when you love the car you love the car. Personally id wanna do an ls7 swap but thats just because i love th thought of having 7 liters or more under the hood


----------



## 69bossnine (Aug 9, 2007)

koman said:


> nice idea and good thinking but with 40k you'll have a gto that's faster thn just a plain stock z06 and faster then the corvette ss as well. i'll agree with the fox body idea, get a fox body and save yourself a ton o cash to go stupid fast with. remember you can always drop an ls-series engine into them and even the 8.1 big block. or just do th 806 cid conversion on the svo 460 block. all for less than 40k.


Yes, "faster than a plain stock Z06" is true, but ONLY in one dimension.... On a road course, it'll get killed... And what are the aerodynamics and high speed (180+ mph) stability and traits of the GTO?? I doubt the engineers even considered or tested our jelly-beans at those speeds...

"Fast" is many many things, it's the reason why 6-banger Porsche's and 4-banger Lotus's mop up at so many SCCA levels against more powerful foes...

So if you are simply interested in drag racing, then sure, you'll have GTO that will wipe out a stock Corvette.... But that's ALL it will ever do better...

By virtue of the platform and the intrinsics, the Z06 has a far deeper envelope to move into... If your bag is drag racing only, you'd certainly be "unique" with your 1,000+ h.p. GTO.... But you'd pay the price for being unique, you'd be getting passed mid-track by lighter straight-axle stuff....

I agree though, it's his car, if he loves GTO's, then spend away... Understand that I'm a lover and appreciater of all cars pretty much, so when the dollar signs start adding up, I quickly consider moving up to a superior platform rather than tossing tons of money into a handicapped platform...

I'm not arguing, just suggesting...


----------



## 69bossnine (Aug 9, 2007)

I guess what I'm getting at, is that if you've ever caught yourself saying, "how silly that kid is for tossing 15-grand into that $3,000 Honda Civic...", then explain how it's much different than tossing $40K into a $25,000 GTO.... 

I guess I'm just getting old... Been there, done that, driving around town in a 600 h.p. Mustang.... But even when it was stupid fast, it was still just a Mustang, creaks and cheap interior and sad handling and all.... Just a damn expensive one... Now, when I write a check, I expect to get some value, and all-around good car... Not just a one-trick-pony....


----------



## Zulu (Jan 21, 2005)

I think, for $40K, your best mod would be a used C6.
:lol:


----------



## Route 66 (May 30, 2005)

69bossnine said:


> I guess what I'm getting at, is that if you've ever caught yourself saying, "how silly that kid is for tossing 15-grand into that $3,000 Honda Civic...", then explain how it's much different than tossing $40K into a $25,000 GTO....
> 
> I guess I'm just getting old... Been there, done that, driving around town in a 600 h.p. Mustang.... But even when it was stupid fast, it was still just a Mustang, creaks and cheap interior and sad handling and all.... Just a damn expensive one... Now, when I write a check, I expect to get some value, and all-around good car... Not just a one-trick-pony....


:lol: But 10k of that is in the stereo of the Honda (and prolly stolen). Most of these ricers have nothing but fart cans, cai's, cut coils, cheap wheels and lots of lights and subs. :rofl: Aint no 15k there. Might see 15k+ invested in some of the N.O.P.I. nutz mobiles....but thats a whole nuther ball o wax there. Dont get me started!


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

To sum up, I think most of us can agree that GTO4Speed is not thinking clearly on this subject. 

It's OK to really like a car, and a lot of people really like GTO's- - but what it comes down to is the GTO is a nicely put together car, beautiful interior fit and finish, OK handling, and a kick ass engine. Let's face it, how many GTO's would they have sold if it didn't have the base Corvette engine it?

When someone starts trying to make a car something it isn't, they spend a lot of money, usually never get the recognition they crave, and still have the same car they started with albeit modified somewhat, and are never, ever able to get anywhere near their investment back.


----------



## gtoforspeed (May 19, 2007)

OK once again i am not sayin that i will put 40g more into my car, all i was asking is that if you had that much money to put into the car what would you do. Even if it is 15g. I was wondering what is reasonable, and the most bang for the buck excluding nos. I said i am willing to spend up to 40g but i understand that i will never be the quickest. 40g is just budget, the less i can spend on the car the better, just lookin for the most bang for the buck


----------



## bondosGTO (Sep 5, 2007)

i do not know what you really want to do, besides go fast, but here is what i suggest (remember: money=speed):
GET A SHIFTER, GMM, hurst, billet.
SLP 455 bobcat package.
get a set on lingenfelter BARE heads, CNC ported etc.
contact comp cams, tell them you have a set of CNC lingenfelter heads, high ratio rocker arms, full exhaust etc. and they will set you up with the cam, lifters, springs, push rods etc.
get a dyno tune.
redo the ENTIRE suspension, hotchkiss, or pedders. sway bars etc. then get an alignment.
half shafts for the IRS.
set of gears
redo the clutch or converter.
C5 vette brakes
as you can see this is a snow ball effect. now you should then be into the car about 15k, with install. my opinion is that you will now have a nice well rounded car that does every thing well. 
this is what i would do. if i had money to burn. just my $0.02


----------



## nottheweakwilled (Apr 22, 2007)

I'm still trying to wrap my mind around how you have $40K to just dump on a GTO. If I had $65K, I wouldn't even be buying a GTO. I'll take a new Cayman S in Gaurds Red or Speed Yellow, thanks. What? Street race? To prove what? It's really a Porsche?

I love the GTO, but one of the reasons I love it is the fact that it's relatively inexpensive.

But then again, a 1000hp car is cool, no matter what it is.


----------



## 69bossnine (Aug 9, 2007)

"There is no substitute"... 

You're right in the same mode of thinking I am... When you toss out the prospect of $65K, man, that opens up alot of doors, alot of nifty autos to choose from.... 

Before filling the garage with boxes full of pricey engine and chassis bits, you'd do yourself a service just going out and test-driving some more premium rides, just to experience what else you could do with that kind of investment....

You may well decide to stay your course, but at least do your research, check out your options, prior to building a GTO into which your cash will evaporate into nothing much beyond fast timeslips...


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*If you wanna put a ton of money in mods.... I will sell you my complete SAP for a mere 90K. After Jan.1, 2008 I will be offering the same SAP at 95K. I am allowing for appreciation value. 

I will also throw in........
1. The car with the SAP already installed. See pictures for further detail.
2. An extra set of NEW factory G-Force 17" tires.
3. Sealed in bag, complete set of lug nut caps.
4. 2 GTO fender badges in their original package.
5. Custom fit wind shield sun shade.
6. New NEVER USED Noah car cover with cable lock in it's storage bag.

Why spend a fortune in engine mods when you can spend it in appearance and give the illusion of speed. Anyone can spend money on increasing horsepower, but not everyone can get the SAP. 

Paypal, cashiers check, or money order and of course cash. The title is clear. *


----------



## londo (Aug 12, 2007)

dude dont listen to what anyones saying hear about that zo6 **** ok this is the gto forum, and for the people who love there gto's hes asking what he should get as far as mods not ur dam opinions on what car is better. if he wanted a zo6 then im guessin he would of bought one. I think its real cool your planning on putting alot a money in this car and i defidently think it deserves it i mean what a rare ride you know who wants to be like everyone else so hey im not the best person to telll you about mods but im sure if you word your question diffrently you wont get as many stupid answers. but if it were me id start with the basics flowmaster exhaust system long tube headers suspension mod aps twin turbo new tires mostlikely drag radials if your really in to that whole thing umm just keep reading through hear i hear about mods on almost every page i read. hope that helps you out man good luck!http://www.gtoforum.com/images/smilies/cheers.gif
:cheers


----------



## gtoforspeed (May 19, 2007)

*wow*



londo said:


> dude dont listen to what anyones saying hear about that zo6 **** ok this is the gto forum, and for the people who love there gto's hes asking what he should get as far as mods not ur dam opinions on what car is better. if he wanted a zo6 then im guessin he would of bought one. I think its real cool your planning on putting alot a money in this car and i defidently think it deserves it i mean what a rare ride you know who wants to be like everyone else so hey im not the best person to telll you about mods but im sure if you word your question diffrently you wont get as many stupid answers. but if it were me id start with the basics flowmaster exhaust system long tube headers suspension mod aps twin turbo new tires mostlikely drag radials if your really in to that whole thing umm just keep reading through hear i hear about mods on almost every page i read. hope that helps you out man good luck!http://www.gtoforum.com/images/smilies/cheers.gif
> :cheers


wow thank you finally someone else sees what i am doing here


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

Well I for one will not criticize anyone no matter how much cash they decide to put in to their ride. I paid $35K for mine. Currently I have close to $15K of mods, including tuning, done. I plan on upgrading to a Pedder's suspension ($approx. $4K), brake upgrade (Baer or Wilwood, not sure how much I'll change out so I'll estimate $4K as a high mark) and another paint job down the road (estimate $5K for what I'm thinking). That will be approximately $63K if I follow through will my plans. Yeah that's a lot of cash to put into a car but hey, it's my car, my hobby and my money.


----------



## londo (Aug 12, 2007)

hey man i had tottally forgot that about a month back i was looking for some prices on twin turbos and i came across this site that shows packages with superchargers, then includes exactly what you need as far as suspension mods new pistons and such to get optimal performance. Its the Lingenfelter site 
http://www.lingenfelter.com/GTO427LS2.htm hope that helps you out i think that pack puts out 530 HP for like 20k or you could just buy an l27 engine and drop that puppy in there then you can really make these z06 fans shut up! lol ls7 plus twin turbo weeeeweeee i dont the goat might go air born. Check it out the ls7 on there is around 8k depending on the extra stuff you buy


----------



## londo (Aug 12, 2007)

6QTS11OZ said:


> Well I for one will not criticize anyone no matter how much cash they decide to put in to their ride. I paid $35K for mine. Currently I have close to $15K of mods, including tuning, done. I plan on upgrading to a Pedder's suspension ($approx. $4K), brake upgrade (Baer or Wilwood, not sure how much I'll change out so I'll estimate $4K as a high mark) and another paint job down the road (estimate $5K for what I'm thinking). That will be approximately $63K if I follow through will my plans. Yeah that's a lot of cash to put into a car but hey, it's my car, my hobby and my money.


tottally agree with the last line Its your hobby and your money man sounds like your cars pretty sick


----------

